# advice: Didymos Aqua Waves 6



## cheese lover

I'm still looking for a woven wrap. It would be hard for me to convince DH that we need more than one since its been hard enough to convince that I need one since we have an Ergo so I want it to be the perfect wrap. 
I found a Didy aqua waves used and it sounds like a good wrap but I've never even touched a woven wrap and I know some of you have experience with them. It can get pretty warm here so I've been looking for a lighter wrap but I'm worried about support since I'd like to use it as long as possible and DD is already almost 10 months. 
Also I'm about 5'3" and about a size 12, is a 6 ok in length? I'm a little worried its too long. 
Thanks!:flower:


----------



## sun

I don't own one, but I've only heard positive reviews about the didys waves wraps. Apparently they are strong, but not too hot in summer. I'm looking for a size 5, but might have to upgrade once LO gets bigger depending on what carries I want to do. The bonus about a 6 is you will be able to do all the carries in it. xx


----------



## cheese lover

Thanks! It seems like a nice wrap but now I have to re-convince DH that I need a woven wrap in addition to the Ergo. I told him it would be cooler for the summer. Hopefully I can convince him before its gone!


----------



## sun

I hope you get it! OH just gave me a weird look when I said I needed a woven wrap. I think I finally managed to convince him that the stretchy boba, the manduka and now the woven wrap are all mandatory items lol. :haha:


----------



## cheese lover

I bought it! I'm so excited! I can't wait to get it! I had to explain to DH how buying a woven wrap was not redundant to our Ergo. I explained how its going to be better in the heat. He doesn't understand why I wouldn't just always use the easy to wear Ergo.


----------



## sun

So exciting!! I still haven't bought mine. 
I'm torn between a Didymos Hemp and a Vatanai Orkney - I can't decide! :haha:


----------



## sun

LOL you inspired me! I just bought a Didymos Silk Indio! :rofl:


----------



## cheese lover

Oh awesome! I was thinking about an Ellevill paisley too. I love the idea of bamboo/cotton blend. I love our bamboo clothing because its so soft so I imagine it makes a wonderful wrap! DH's still not totally convinced that I made the right purchase. He's very practical so he sees this as redundant but I'm working on learning new carries so I can show him the versatility! I'm thinking of going to the local babywearing group meeting once I have it so maybe someone can show me a couple of carries. 
she's shipping it today btw!:happydance:


----------



## sun

Mine is shipping out today as well! I should have it by next Tue and I really can't wait. It is normal to get this excited over something I have never used? :haha: Also I wasn't planning to get anything with silk at all as it's expensive, but after chatting with her on the phone I ended up with one! It was on sale too so I couldn't resist! Then I stayed up until 1am youtubing different wrap carries :dohh:


----------



## cheese lover

The silk ones are more expensive. I also wasn't sure about how to care for them since they're silk. I guess I really don't know how to care for the one I'm getting (*off to google...*). I was looking up different carries last night too! Not till 1am but for most of the evening even though I still had work to do. I'm excited about doing some of the back and hip carries! Back and hip carries were the main reason I wanted to get away from using the stretchy wrap. We bought the Ergo for DH and because of going through security at airports but now they don't make you take the baby out of the carrier. :happydance:


----------



## sun

So they called today and they are actually sold out of the silk so I am getting a 50% hemp one in a size 6. I'm also worried it's too long, but you can always hem it if need be. They shipped it out today and it should be here tomorrow! Woo! 

This is the first carry I'm going to try out with my 2 year old: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zFLhddgIEIQ

With my daughter I think I'll ease into back carries. So exciting!


----------



## lozzy21

If you have never wrapped on your back before I recommend you try something more simple first like a rucksack or a double hammock. 

Don't forget if your buying it new it will take a while for it to be worn in.


----------



## cheese lover

Sorry they were out of the silk! I was looking forward to hearing what you thought of it. 

Lozzy, I was thinking of starting with a double hammock. I also liked the look of the coolest hip cross carry. I've been wanting to do hip carries, probably moreso since my ergo is terrible for a hip carry.


----------



## sun

lozzy21 said:


> If you have never wrapped on your back before I recommend you try something more simple first like a rucksack or a double hammock.
> 
> Don't forget if your buying it new it will take a while for it to be worn in.

Interesting - I thought that carry looked easier to do than a DH! 

I just thought I would try it with my son because he can stay on my back almost without support! I'll need lots more practice before trying back carries with LO#2. Though I have been trying out some of the back wrapping/tying with my moby (without kids in it of course!) to get a feel for how to move the fabric around my body. I know a woven is way different from my stretchies though!


----------



## cheese lover

I definitely need to watch more videos! I'm actually glad I'm buying the wrap this much before summer. I was thinking I had time to buy it and I was buying it a little early but its definitely going to take some time to learn these carries! Its far more complicated than my stretchy wrap. 
I'm getting so excited now! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## sun

Yes I'm really glad I'm getting the wrap earlier too. I am also pretty sure that if I like this wrap that I will be making another purchase before long. I've been eyeing a Vatanai for some time - and they are known for being cooler in summer! This could be the start of an expensive addiction :haha:


----------



## cheese lover

Funny I was actually looking for a Vatanai when I found the Didy. I know it won't for me because DH will keep this one in check, its too expensive to hide :blush:


----------



## fifi-folle

for your future didymos purchases.... here's a chart that shows what length you need for each carry: https://didymos.com/index.php?s=groesse

I have allegro waves (red/pink) and I love it!


----------



## sun

I just got it in the mail! It's gorgeous, but SOOOOOOO long omg! I know it will get a few cm shorter after washing, but the tails are crazy long with a FWCC. Yikes! :shock: Thinking I should have got a 4?? 

fifi-folle - What size do you use? I thought the FWCC used the most length, so I'm worried that I have so much left over. The tails will be dragging on the ground with a shorter carry! :haha:


----------



## fifi-folle

I'm size 16 (UK) and have a 6. I tie at the back in FWCC, I would imagine you'll be tying in front easily!


----------



## sun

FF- Yes I can FWCC and tie in front with tails left over! Yikes! I'm thinking I might hem it to make it a bit smaller LOL. We'll see though.

CL - I did the back carry with my son!!! I actually think it was easier than the others because you secure the carry right away with a knot, so you have a bit of extra support while working out the rest. Here's a pic of him in the wrap. 

It's not too comfy yet because of how sloppy and loose the wrapping job is LOL, but it was my first try! :D

You must post some pics of your new wrap when you get it!


----------



## cheese lover

Its a beautiful wrap! Mine left CA yesterday USPS so its probably going to be a few days. I'm going to search for some different carries tonight. We're watching a movie but I'm not really interested in it. I might look for some diagrams too if I can. I'm more a picture learner than the videos. It would take me many times of watching it to get it. I'll post some pics when I try it out! I'm so excited now!


----------



## Tulip

Danielle I think Wrap Your Baby do good photo tutorials :) 

Sun I'd suggest not hemming it shorter hon as then you couldn't sell it on as a 6 as the weave will have been damaged :flower: See how you get on with it and if you really can't handle the tails, trade it on TheBabyWearer for a 5.

The double hammock looks complicated and takes a lot of practice to get it right most times, but it's a very comfy and supportive carry. I'm hoping to try Christina's Ruckless Back Carry next because I don't get on with ruck straps (narrow shoulders) but it's similarly supportive x


----------



## cheese lover

Thanks Tulip! That website looks great!

I just checked the tracking and my wrap should get here on Monday! :happydance::happydance::happydance: It was scanned in at Des Moines last night! I'll have to look through the wrap your baby site tonight.


----------



## sun

OOH it will be here in no time!!! I am loving this wrap so much I just bought a Vatanai :blush: 
It is cooler for the summer. Also I have DD in the Double Hammock Carry - she's been napping for over 2 hours!! I got her into it alone. She screamed the entire time, but once she was in, she was happy :D


----------



## cheese lover

I walked to the mailbox (1 mile roundtrip) yesterday just to see if it was there just in case! :haha: It wasn't but I got a good walk anyway. 

Love the double hammock! I can't wait to try it! She looks so comfy in that wrap. I can't wait to see the Vatanai. I may have to try a wool blended one next since it can be quite cold here in the winter. I can imagine that next winter it would be useful for LO still.


----------



## sun

Yes here is is very cold in winter, but I have a babywearing coat. I was looking at the wool, but am a bit put off by taking care of it. I do like that I can wash/dry my wrap and not have to hang to dry. I use wool covers for diapers and they can be a bit of a pain with washing. The great thing about wool is that it is cool in the summer too! :D


----------

